# Some awesome potential BOV's



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Then again if you could afford them, you probably already have an amazing bug in compound.


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

I will take one of those personal helicopter.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I like that tracked vw! The little heelo be nice, but with my big butt in it I be afraid it'd become just a big fan!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

The heelo made me think of mad max.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> The heelo made me think of mad max.


Wasn't that en a gyro copter?


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

Das Volks= win


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

While it may not be all futuristic looking, I thought this one had potential.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

These too:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

And something for the budget minded 




same machine working


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a Dream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!artydance:


----------

